# The End Of An Era



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Hello all.









As I posted a while back, I am leaving teaching and moving on to other things. My new position is at our local university (a branch campus of a major university) where I will be working with the faculty members to incorporate technology into their courses and also be in charge of the distance learning facilities on campus. I just wasn't having fun any more in the classroom (for many, _many _reasons) and I felt the need for a change. I got what I wanted, but now that the end of my teaching career has come, I am feeling a bit melancholy about it. I'm thrilled to be starting anew, but a bit sad because of the friends and great students I will be leaving behind. I never thought I would leave teaching, but I am, and I _am _happy about it. I feel like I accomplished what I set out to do so many years ago.

I've spent the better part of the last two weeks staying after school to box up all my junk to take with me. I've spent hours reading letters and cards from past students and sat in the quiet solitude of my room after everyone else had left the building just to take in the whispers of the memories created there. It's been a great ride.

A huge chapter of my life comes to an end at 3:15 PM this Tuesday, January 29th. My students are already taking my leaving hard, and I have the strange feeling that I'm going to be a mess as well. If you happen to read this, I'd appreciate some good thoughts/vibes/whatever for the next few days to get me and my students through this.

Thanks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Acadia Hiker,

Don't think of it as leaving anyone behind...Always remember the young lives you have enriched by being their teacher









You should be commended for recognizing the fact that it is time to leave before you started to resent it even more. Nobody would win in that situation.

Moving on to something new is never easy, but you already know that you have accomplished what you set out to do and now it's time for you to set some new goals for yourself. Life is no fun when things become stale and stagnant!

Good luck in your new endeavors


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

This is my fifth year working as a school social worker. I have the utmost respect for teachers. Until you really experience firsthand what a classroom is like these days, you can't know how hard they work and how committed they are. Thanks for all you did to serve youth and the best of luck in your new endeavor. Injoy your last few days and the beginning of your new career. God bless you.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

You are only writing the words for the next chapter in your journey of life. Open your arms wide and embrace it with it heart, body and soul!!
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It doesn't sound to me like you're actually leaving your beloved profession. You are, however, going to be looking at it from a somewhat different angle! Just think how much more enriched the students will be who will not get to benefit from YOU teaching their _professors_ how to incorporate current (and future) technology into their courses.

...and every university I am aware of always needs adjunct professors. I'll bet it doesn't take them long to tap your talents and you'l be back in front of a classroom in no time at all!

All the best as you turn this next page!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

You take with you moments, memories and pieces of your student's hearts.

You leave students whose hearts you have touched. There are many, many students who have benefited by having you as a teacher.

Keep the good memories, throw away the bad, and know that wherever you are, you CAN make a difference.

Hope you have a great time in the new job. (yes jobs can be fun)


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
I am happy
```


```
I feel like I accomplished what I set out to do so many years ago.
```
Acadia Hiker,

As a fellow teacher, I understand your ambivalence...but like you said, you are happy and you have accomplished what you set out to do as a young teacher. Now you have new goals and dreams and a new start for your life...think ahead to all the new lives that you will touch and help.

I will think happy and wonderful thoughts for you on Tuesday, as I labor through another day. Lately I have begun to feel like you and am not always loving my job like I used to...

Good luck and enjoy your new career!


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Spending the last nine years teaching, then moving into administration, then back to teaching now back in admin. I understand your situation..... Even the best plant sometimes needs some new soil under feet to grow new roots and be renewed. 
I believe that is what you are doing. Adding some new soil under your feet to add some energy. You will be surprised in two or three years how refreshing spending time in class will be.............

Trust me...........

You will go back to the classroom.........

might take years..............

but when you do you will enjoy it.............

MK


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Take out "Mr. Holland's Opus" and watch it a few times this weekend. Get the good cry out of your system. I left the classromm for administration eight years ago, so I know exactly how you feel. I have missed it quite a lot in the last few years and, really, the only thing that keeps me from going back is, I'd have to leave my school to do so - I have to wait four years until my youngest is through. I may venture back in then.

Who knows, you may get back in. You are still working at the craft, just a different aspect. Once you are up and running full-tilt, you'll enjoy it. I wish you all the best_._


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My DW is a teacher and I know how hard it would be for her to leave her profession.

Good luck with the change..and just think about all the positive impact you've made to many..many..many children along the way.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Good vibes will be sent your way on the 29th
MaeJae











> I find the great thing in this world is not so much where we stand, as in what direction we are moving--
> we must sail sometimes with the wind and sometimes against it-- but we must sail,
> and not drift, nor lie at anchor.
> Oliver Wendell Holmes Jr. (1847-1935)​


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for all of the kind words everyone.

As (bad) luck would have it, there was a water main break yesterday morning that hasn't been repaired yet, so school is canceled for today. I really hope there is school tomorrow since it will be my last day.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Good luck with your new start. Do not even think of this as your last day. I worked in the school district for 16 years and those students will always be your students. You are not starting a new group of small ones this time this group has just gotten taller. They still need you the same as the young ones. I also transfered over to a college. I have found that working with a taller group is just as satisfying. You will still run into the shorter group and they will still treat you the same. They will still call you by name and smile at you at the store, at the campground, and swimming pool,& ect. Some will still look you up at the college and just say Hello. They still will not have a pencil or paper and still want to sleep in class, forgot their book and have a million excuses for no homework or that paper that was due yesterday. So hang in there and smile, it is a new day. Make it a happy one.







We will be thinking about you and your new start on the 29th.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I cannot believe this! School is canceled yet again today!!!! My last two days were canceled!









Luckily, I haven't cleaned _everything_ out of my room or turned in my keys, and my reporting time for my new job is 8:30 AM, so I plan on going in tomorrow (or whenever school happens again) for an hour for some closure.

I just can't believe it ended this way...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> I cannot believe this! School is canceled yet again today!!!! My last two days were canceled!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> But all endings are also beginnings...
> We just don't know it at the time!
> _Mitch Albom​_​ The Five People You Meet In Heaven​


_
_


----------

